# AHHH Rippers!!! Tired of people stealing my hard work,



## GreenMartian (Sep 19, 2012)

The number one thing for all outdoor growers to realize is that people love to start looking for our plants in the fall, So make sure you find a location that has great natural water sources and very good cover, Don't have a year like i did, GOOD LUCK AND GOOD HARVEST!!!!!


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 20, 2012)

Good advice lil late now.. rippers get mine they 308 rifle waitin on other side door .. move indoors keep .and keep dank ass weed . Rippers and ky state police moved me indoors about year ago.and keep killer weed . Just my two cents


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2012)

There was an artical in high times probably about 25ish years ago (Or some other mag)
But the suggestion was 100 plots of 20 plants to average 2lbs per plant x the price per pound.
I wouldnt do it but my little brain has never forgotten it.
The extra plots assure you will be fine. But then again back then we all had piles of seed just laying around


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2012)

double post fixed


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 20, 2012)

GreenMartian said:


> The number one thing for all outdoor growers to realize is that people love to start looking for our plants in the fall, So make sure you find a location that has great natural water sources and very good cover, Don't have a year like i did, GOOD LUCK AND GOOD HARVEST!!!!!


Start running high yielding autoflowering strains like Think Different by Dutch Passion and you'll be harvesting before anyone even thinks about going out to look for a crop. TD's are no joke either, they produce and the quality is top notch.


----------



## cues (Sep 20, 2012)

Why is this in the vertical forum?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Start running high yielding autoflowering strains like Think Different by Dutch Passion and you'll be harvesting before anyone even thinks about going out to look for a crop. TD's are no joke either, they produce and the quality is top notch.


Speaking as someone who actually grew TD last summer, the quality is not top notch. I had one plant I would describe as excellent quality and a bunch of mids otherwise.


----------



## dc4 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is starting to look like spamitup.org


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 27, 2012)

AlmoliRiz said:


> *Find Your Hot Fuck Mate Now - 10 Million Profiles To Choose From*


No thanks, I tried sticking my dick into a profile and I didn't like it. I think I like women for that...


----------

